# Adding a partner to my 457 visa?



## NiCapau (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi !

I am on a 457 visa and my partner is on a student visa. Now is my question... Is it possible to add him as my partner after I got my visa granted or is that only possible when you lodge your own application?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You can add dependants to the 457 visa, but since this is a sponsored visa you need your sponsors approval to do this so you should speak with your employer. They need to provide a letter agreeing that their sponsorship commitment will also include your partner.


----------



## NiCapau (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the answer... That shouldnt be a problem. Do you know how much that would be?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

According to the Pricing Table, it's currently $700 for a subsequent application fee. I'm not sure if that's on top of the applicant charge (which is $1,035 for applicants over 18 years old). I assume it would have to be.

Visa Pricing Table


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Quick note on the subsequent temporary visa application fee: it only applies if the visa the applicant holds (or last held) is from one of the listed subclasses and the applicant applied for that visa from within Australia. So in this case, if your partner applied for the visa they currently hold outside of Australia the subsequent temporary visa application does not apply and it's only the normal 457 visa application fee that's required.


----------



## Nawknai (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for hijacking an existing thread, but I'm in the same situation, and just wanted to ask a follow-up question.

I want to add my wife to my existing 457 visa, which lasts for another 3 years. I spoke to a woman at IMMI, and she told me the same thing: My sponsor (i.e. my employer) is required to write a letter stating that they are happy to extend their sponsorship to my wife as well. She said I can simply add a spouse to my current 457 via the website. 

However, I can't find the info regarding the sponsor's letter anywhere on the IMMI website. 

My employer has asked me to find out where this is stated (i.e. on the website, or some sort of PDF or booklet), because they were under the impression that I'd have to apply for a brand new 457, but with my wife's name included this time.

I know what I was told over the phone, but I can't find the information stating otherwise. I'd like to find something official which states that a partner can be subsequently added to an existing 457, but would require the sponsor to write a letter stating that they would be happy to extend their sponsorship to the primary 457 visa holder's spouse.

Could some kind soul please help me locate this information? 


Thanks in advance,

Ian


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've never done it but I have a co-worker who added a dependent and we had to provide him a letter confirming our agreement to extend the sponsorship to his dependent. While I wasn't involved any further than that, here's a thread that answers this question hopefully for you.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18909-457-how-apply-dependent-visa-my-wife.html

Edit: The letter we gave the employee to include in the application was quite basic, confirming the name of the employee and the dependent, as well as the nomination grant number. The letter said "Please accept this letter as confirmation by (Company name) of the inclusion of (dependent name) in the nomination of (employee name), so the sponsorship undertakings will include all family members listed in the visa application."


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I've no idea where that information is on the website (I can't find anything on there since they changed the format!) but you lodge a (secondary) subclass 457 visa application for your wife and the only involvement your employer has is to provide the letter of support stating that they extend their sponsorship obligations to her. 

The sponsor's obligations can be found on the 457 visa page under the 'sponsor' tab.


----------



## Nawknai (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot to both of you.

I'm probably just going to post a link to this thread. I think the only way to actually find out all the requirements is to go through the application process itself and see what they ask for. It's very difficult to find the information I need on the IMMI website. I remember it being much easier in the past!!


----------



## Nawknai (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry, I have one more question.

In your opinion(s), would this letter be good enough?



> This is to certify that [Employer Name] approves [My Wife's Name] to be added as a dependent to the current 457 visa sponsorship for Nawknai.


It's on company letterhead.

The letter sounds kind of sparse. Is that really all that's needed?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that's fine. It doesn't require a lot of detail, simply that the sponsor agrees that your spouse can be added.


----------



## anthony0715 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi to everyone, 
I have a question about attaching my wife and kids to my visa i'm still on 457 yet but i really want them to be here in australia with me, anyway my query is how long the process will take for them to get in here.Can some one please provide me template or sample letter for my employer that he is extending his sponsorship to my family.. tnx


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The letter can be very brief and simple:

To Whom It May Concern

Re: Employer Nomination – Primary visa applicant: XXXXXXX, Xxxxx (DOB)
Dependant applicant: XXXXXXX, Xxxxx (DOB)
Visa Grant #: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Please accept this letter as confirmation by (Company Name) of the inclusion
of (Dependent Name) in the nomination of (Employee Name), so the sponsorship
undertakings will include all the family members listed in the visa application.


----------



## edgar1967 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dear Mark
I hope i find well. 
I have had my visitors visa refused 3 times for reasons that i was once married and need to cancel my 1st marriage which i have done. we are now married with my current wife. my wife is in aussie soil and on 457 visa. my ? is how much is it to add me on her 457 visa .i am in zimbabwe and dieing to meet my wife.
please assist
Edgar


----------



## Stesstmum (Apr 3, 2016)

*Adding letter*

Hi there I've been stressing out all day trying to find out what category the letter in support of myself and our family being added to my OHs visa should go. I've applied for subsequent applicant visa to be attached to my OHs. can you shed some light on this for me I've lodged all other documents required for myself and our three kids and also the medical insurance evidence I see there is an additional sixty documents can be added but under all the different categories I'm not sure where to put the sponsoring companies letter, can you advise me or give advice on who can? Thanks


----------



## AustraliaBound9 (Dec 8, 2016)

Stesstmum said:


> Hi there I've been stressing out all day trying to find out what category the letter in support of myself and our family being added to my OHs visa should go. I've applied for subsequent applicant visa to be attached to my OHs. can you shed some light on this for me I've lodged all other documents required for myself and our three kids and also the medical insurance evidence I see there is an additional sixty documents can be added but under all the different categories I'm not sure where to put the sponsoring companies letter, can you advise me or give advice on who can? Thanks


Hi Stresstmum,

I am about to complete my application to be added to my spouse's 457 visa as well. Did you figure out which category the employer letter needs to be attached under?


----------

